# Stay Safe Texas!



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Hurricane Harvey called 'grave risk' ahead of landfall in Texas | Fox News

Projecting Harvey to be a Cat 3 when it hits Corpus Christi. Expecting winds around 120 mph and 20+ inches of rain. Get out or batten down the hatches!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

CYA y'all.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

IMO, this is what prepping is all about.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I wonder if anyone will have yet died before the media declares this a global warming catastrophe.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Climate change is the NWO "direct-deposit-bank-account"...that's why it's pushed so hard.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

You stay safe Cricket.

Made a decision to stay or go yet?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Robie said:


> You stay safe Cricket.
> 
> Made a decision to stay or go yet?


They are now forecasting about 20 inches of rain for my area.

Either way, I am prepared. If it gets too bad my youngest son drives a big ole truck and will show up to drag me up north.

I reckon with all this hype it will probably end up being like any other flooding we experience here. (I hope it does!)


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I went to Walmart for some extra batteries today.

I now owe the cuss jar somewhere around $923,745. :devil:


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> I wonder if anyone will have yet died before the media declares this a global warming catastrophe.


That's funny. From what I've read the biggest hurricane to ever hit the United States in recorded history was Labor Day in 1935. I thought all this global warming was supposed to make bigger and meaner storms?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Cricket said:


> I went to Walmart for some extra batteries today.
> 
> I now owe the cuss jar somewhere around $923,745. :devil:


Stay safe down there!

Edit

Just saw this. Never fear the Waffle House Hurricane Response Team is on hot standby for the affected areas.

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/...esponse-team-prepares-disaster-184844452.html

In all seriousness thats pretty cool they have that kind of response. No doubt they make a killing off of it but to restore service that quickly so that there is an open restaurant in affected areas is cool


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Harvey upgraded to Category 4 ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Harvey upgraded to Category 4 ...


Dang!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cricket said:


> Harvey upgraded to Category 4 ...


Its looking like Rockport will be taking a direct hit.

https://weather.com/


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Harvey upgraded to Category 4 ...


Crap crap crap.. My cuss jar overflowed earlier.

Know folks hunkered down in corpus. Rockport is the bullseye.

No clue how much rain I'll get. .. Does ?!$<?* count?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, I am home and set. Now it's wait and see. It's supposed to move inland now instead of stalling. Still, they say at least 15 and probably 20 or more in Houston and the surrounding areas. Corpus area is going to get hammered.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> That's funny. From what I've read the biggest hurricane to ever hit the United States in recorded history was Labor Day in 1935. I thought all this global warming was supposed to make bigger and meaner storms?


 Do not confuse the issue with facts and science.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Good luck, Cricket. Good luck, Texans.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Red Cross spokes person said do not donate to local run relief effort send to them.
Wish you the best this morning Texas.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Watching the news this morning. It looks like Corpus got a break. There's not nearly as much damage as one would expect. A live shot of boats in the water show little if any damage. 

The next part to keep an eye on is the storm is supposed to stall over that area and maybe move to Houston. The major impact here will be flooding.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Watching the news this morning. It looks like Corpus got a break. There's not nearly as much damage as one would expect. A live shot of boats in the water show little if any damage.
> 
> The next part to keep an eye on is the storm is supposed to stall over that area and maybe move to Houston. The major impact here will be flooding.


It could have been worse for Corpus. I have not heard of any deaths yet so that is a good thing. The flooding is going to be the killer.

I am still high and dry with power. Trouble is we have 3 more days of steady rain. The creeks and bayous are still within their banks but they are at capacity. I fear the worst is yet to come.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> It could have been worse for Corpus. I have not heard of any deaths yet so that is a good thing. The flooding is going to be the killer.
> 
> I am still high and dry with power. Trouble is we have 3 more days of steady rain. The creeks and bayous are still within their banks but they are at capacity. I fear the worst is yet to come.


Yeah, we are keeping an eye on your area. My wife's youngest sister lives there.

I can't imagine 3-5 days of hard rain. Y'all stay safe.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Yeah, we are keeping an eye on your area. My wife's youngest sister lives there.
> 
> I can't imagine 3-5 days of hard rain. Y'all stay safe.


Will do.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

After the storm passes and the flood waters recede, prepare for predatory home repair jockeys and a sudden spike in "used" cars from the area for sale. This is what I hate the most, greedy sob's preying on the victims just to get some money. GRR


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

T-Man 1066 said:


> After the storm passes and the flood waters recede, prepare for predatory home repair jockeys and a sudden spike in "used" cars from the area for sale. This is what I hate the most, greedy sob's preying on the victims just to get some money. GRR


 If they did not work in your area before the storm. Send them packing they are crooks.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SUNDAY AUGUST 27, 2017 UPDATE;

Watching some of the footage from Texas this morning is absolutely amazing! The vast amount of flooding has many people stranded both in homes, hotels, on the road etc etc. First the wind damage, now the massive flooding in the Houston area.

This is a true SHTF situation.

Death toll reportedly reaches 5 as Harvey spawns massive flooding in Houston area - Houston Chronicle

Hurricane Harvey hits Texas with 130mph winds | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> SUNDAY AUGUST 27, 2017 UPDATE;
> 
> Watching some of the footage from Texas this morning is absolutely amazing! The vast amount of flooding has many people stranded both in homes, hotels, on the road etc etc. First the wind damage, now the massive flooding in the Houston area.
> 
> ...


I's a bad one for sure. Not supposed to move out of here till Thursday now. It's pouring down rain right now and when it's not doing that its a steady rain. Hell, even one of the news stations here flooded and they had to move their studio upstairs to a conference room to broadcast.

I have slept little through the night. Checked things hourly. I am still dry as is my neighborhood,still have power, but a lot of the area around me is under water. Most of the creeks and Bayous on my side of town are out of their banks. Today will be a bad day for some. As long as my house stays above the water I am perfectly willing and capable to ride it out.

I am prepared you know. :vs_cool:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

T-Man 1066 said:


> After the storm passes and the flood waters recede, prepare for predatory home repair jockeys and a sudden spike in "used" cars from the area for sale. This is what I hate the most, greedy sob's preying on the victims just to get some money. GRR


 Local car dealer pulled the ole flood car sale after hurricane Sandy. We are in WI and all of a sudden there are all sorts of NJ VI and NY cars for sale. I looked at one before I knew where it came from. I turned the defroster on high and hit the center on the dash with my fist. Guess what came out of the vents, white sand.

I'm sure that dealer will "BE HAPPY" with the flood cars. He plays up how great they are as a dealership. Plays the ole charity card to the fullest, but when it comes right down to it he's the worst crook I've seen. This is a large multi state dealer in MN and WI.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Anyone noticing a difference in Texas and the LA Gulf port area. In the aftermath of storms. How many save us signs have you seen.
LA government warns get out, response stick it party time 
Texas get out response, yep on the move .
Praying for you Texas ,


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Twenty inches of rain in the Houston area, and they are expecting another twenty inches.

We can't pray enough for these people.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

They should get General Honore on the team as a consultant. He was the guy who got things done post-Katrina. I just saw him on Fox News, and he had some advice for the responders today that was very insightful. He said that just responding to present emergencies is not enough; that they need to plan for 2 and 3 days out when it will be worse. 

Honore: "You can't wait until the water is up to your neck to call 911."

He's willing to help; "I'm 4 hours away, I can be there in 2."
.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> They should get General Honore on the team as a consultant. He was the guy who got things done post-Katrina. I just saw him on Fox News, and he had some advice for the responders today that was very insightful. He said that just responding to present emergencies is not enough; that they need to plan for 2 and 3 days out when it will be worse.
> 
> Honore: "You can't wait until the water is up to your neck to call 911."
> 
> ...


Just be careful to not let him consult on the topic of gun confiscation.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So for little break SRV Flooding down in Texas. Their troubles make the 2 inches we got seen like nothing.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> I's a bad one for sure. Not supposed to move out of here till Thursday now. It's pouring down rain right now and when it's not doing that its a steady rain. Hell, even one of the news stations here flooded and they had to move their studio upstairs to a conference room to broadcast.
> 
> I have slept little through the night. Checked things hourly. I am still dry as is my neighborhood,still have power, but a lot of the area around me is under water. Most of the creeks and Bayous on my side of town are out of their banks. Today will be a bad day for some. As long as my house stays above the water I am perfectly willing and capable to ride it out.
> 
> I am prepared you know. :vs_cool:


Worried about you! Be sure and update us if you can.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Just returned from a weekend trip to Mississippi to check on the in-laws. It has just started raining in NE Texas after the coastline disaster of the past week. We will see some rain this coming week up in NE Texas, but not enough to create any issues. It has already been an unconventional wet summer.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, up every hour or so. It was raining hard till about 2:30 in the morning. Then light rain and as of now, no rain. They are saying more on the way, as much as 10". Here at the house I have registered 23" so far over 3 days. My wife has been dutifully watching the gauge. :vs_closedeyes: The key element is time. 23" over a shorter period of time would have been more devastating. Parts of Houston and surrounding area have had over 30" of rain and as I said, more on the way. Rivers are cresting, Bayous and creeks out of their banks and getting worse from the upstream flooding. When the rain stops their will be flooding for days. Hobby airport is closed, not sure about Bush. 

It's an eye opener to be sure. Think about it. The forth largest city in the united states has come to a complete stop.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Well, up every hour or so. It was raining hard till about 2:30 in the morning. Then light rain and as of now, no rain. They are saying more on the way, as much as 10". Here at the house I have registered 23" so far over 3 days. My wife has been dutifully watching the gauge. :vs_closedeyes: The key element is time. 23" over a shorter period of time would have been more devastating. Parts of Houston and surrounding area have had over 30" of rain and as I said, more on the way. Rivers are cresting, Bayous and creeks out of their banks and getting worse from the upstream flooding. When the rain stops their will be flooding for days. Hobby airport is closed, not sure about Bush.
> 
> It's an eye opener to be sure. Think about it. The forth largest city in the united states has come to a complete stop.


Yep, our level of security and the confidence most have in it ..... is a thin and unstable line.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Well, up every hour or so. It was raining hard till about 2:30 in the morning. Then light rain and as of now, no rain. They are saying more on the way, as much as 10". Here at the house I have registered 23" so far over 3 days. My wife has been dutifully watching the gauge. :vs_closedeyes: The key element is time. 23" over a shorter period of time would have been more devastating. Parts of Houston and surrounding area have had over 30" of rain and as I said, more on the way. Rivers are cresting, Bayous and creeks out of their banks and getting worse from the upstream flooding. When the rain stops their will be flooding for days. Hobby airport is closed, not sure about Bush.
> 
> It's an eye opener to be sure. Think about it. The forth largest city in the united states has come to a complete stop.


Glad you're good. Counted over 30" here before the guage washed away. No water in the house. Rescues all around me yesterday and still today. What the news isn't reporting now are all the animal deaths. Water is down about a foot now so that's a good things. Started to think about what worked and didn't prep wise. Overall, it all has or should I say, IS working.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am evaluating my preparations as I go along as well. For the most part all has gone according to plan. I did have to take two boards out of the fence to allow the debris and backed up water to flow out to the street. That's an easy fix after the storm moves through. We have been fortunate in that we didn't receive the hurricane force winds and I at least have power. Listening to the news some of the substations are fixing to go under so that could soon change. I am prepared for that should it go dark. 

Think I will go singing in the rain naked and scare the crap out of my neighbors. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I am evaluating my preparations as I go along as well. For the most part all has gone according to plan. I did have to take two boards out of the fence to allow the debris and backed up water to flow out to the street. That's an easy fix after the storm moves through. We have been fortunate in that we didn't receive the hurricane force winds and I at least have power. Listening to the news some of the substations are fixing to go under so that could soon change. I am prepared for that should it go dark.
> 
> Think I will go singing in the rain naked and scare the crap out of my neighbors. :tango_face_grin:


Well if I read this correctly, the NWS out of FW states it should move out of your area on Wednesday and head towards @A Watchman



> In the Wednesday through Friday timeframe, as Harvey's remnant center starts to make its run northward, our attention will turn to our eastern counties in North Texas. While the rainfall threat is usually lower on the west side of tropical lows, we need to be careful, given Harvey's history of producing copious rainfall. There will be some potential for heavier rainfall anywhere east of a Bonham to Corsicana to Cameron line Wednesday through Friday:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Well if I read this correctly, the NWS out of FW states it should move out of your area on Wednesday and head towards @A Watchman


Bring it!


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

going around dressed like the grim weeper sounds fun as well..:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I am evaluating my preparations as I go along as well. For the most part all has gone according to plan. I did have to take two boards out of the fence to allow the debris and backed up water to flow out to the street. That's an easy fix after the storm moves through. We have been fortunate in that we didn't receive the hurricane force winds and I at least have power. Listening to the news some of the substations are fixing to go under so that could soon change. I am prepared for that should it go dark.
> 
> Think I will go singing in the rain naked and scare the crap out of my neighbors. :tango_face_grin:


I'ms sure you'd be making national news then.

My biggest take away is the location of where I was going to place the permanent genset. Had a place in mind but it's 3' under water now. So I have another place in mind. Haven't had power since the middle of last night so I'll bring it out of the garage and fire it up on the porch under the pavilion. Plan for water, food, animals, etc is good but we are only into this 4 days.

Heard a few helicopters today. I understand there are more rescues going on. Raining like heck too and the water is rising again. Been high and dry through the worst of it so I hope my luck continues.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

"Texas has yet to learn submission to any oppression, come from what source it may." - Sam Houston


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Cricket said:


> "Texas has yet to learn submission to any oppression, come from what source it may." - Sam Houston


Submit?? I think not. :armata_PDT_36:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> "Texas has yet to learn submission to any oppression, come from what source it may." - Sam Houston


Hey Girl! How ya making out down in the Alamo City?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Hey Girl! How ya making out down in the Alamo City?


We are fine in my area. We just experienced minor flooding, a few downed trees, and intermittent power outages.

As I was buying extra batteries for a couple of new camping lanterns I bought recently, I said to my kids, ya know this storm is gonna skirt around us now, right?

My heart is breaking for the Houston area and my beloved gulf coast though...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 52954


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

One of me and Mrs Slippy's favorites...for some damn reason, Lyle Lovett captures a story unlike most;


----------

